
Discussing the “Gig Economy” not everyone is convinced - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/TheGigEconomy.svg
======
aurizon
Evolutionary enslavement. With the ability of a task to be bargained down to a
very small payment by the elimination of local monopolies most of the
developed world people would find the price too low to bother with - as I have
observed. Good thing cars can not be assembled by gig workers as the hourly
wage would plummet. That said, there are some mines in Australia that are
creating trucks that can be driven by an AI to haul loads from the pits on a
well delineated road = analogous to a Gig worker the AI works for a few volts
- a true slave? Would a country limit foreign gig or AI workers? They may at
some point do this if there are hordes of people fired and their jobs gigged
or AI'd. This will unfold over the next few years, a lot like autonomous
cars/truck will replace some (but not all) drivers.

------
ColinWright
Overview:
[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/TheGigEconomy.png](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/TheGigEconomy.png)

More:
[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/TheGigEconomy2.svg](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/TheGigEconomy2.svg)

Overview:
[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/TheGigEconomy2.png](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/TheGigEconomy2.png)

